# Streamer bei Swatting verletzt: Tätern drohen bis zu 20 Jahre Haft



## Darkmoon76 (13. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Streamer bei Swatting verletzt: Tätern drohen bis zu 20 Jahre Haft* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Streamer bei Swatting verletzt: Tätern drohen bis zu 20 Jahre Haft*


----------



## Schalkmund (13. April 2017)

> Das SWAT-Team stürmte seine Wohnung und schoss dem 20-jährigen mit Gummigeschossen ins Gesicht und auf die Brust


LOL 
Wo gibt's das das Video dazu?


----------



## Spassbremse (13. April 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> LOL
> Wo gibt's das das Video dazu?



Du findest das witzig? 

Entschuldige, aber wie bescheuert bist Du? 

Gummigeschosse sind zurecht als "less lethal", also "weniger tödlich" klassifiziert, d. h., ein Treffer kann durchaus fatal sein, insbesondere bei einem Kopftreffer. 

Das Opfer hat in diesem Fall auch schwere Verletzungen davongetragen, einen Schädelbruch und eine gequetschte Lunge - beides kann tödlich sein; er hatte großes Glück.


----------



## Celerex (13. April 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Du findest das witzig?
> 
> Entschuldige, aber wie bescheuert bist Du?



Vollkommen bescheuert. Ist nicht selten, dass man von ihm so einen unqualifizierten Mist liest. 


@Topic

Ich hoffe, dass man hier wirklich extrem hohe Strafen ansetzt. Alleine die Aussage, er wäre bewaffnet und hätte Sprengstoff dabei, zeigt wie hochgradig krank diese Idioten sind. 
Ich möchte mir nicht vorstellen, wie heftig das ist, wenn man gemütlich zockt/streamt und plötzlich rennt dir ein Sondereinsatzkommando die Bude ein und schießt auf dich. :-/


----------



## Spassbremse (13. April 2017)

Celerex schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir nicht vorstellen, wie heftig das ist, wenn man gemütlich zockt/streamt und plötzlich rennt dir ein Sondereinsatzkommando die Bude ein und schießt auf dich. :-/



Zum Glück sind die hierzulande nicht so...übereifrig, wie anscheinend in den USA. Die hiesigen SEKs verschaffen sich dann wohl doch eher ein präzises Bild der Lage, bevor sie jemanden die Türe eintreten. 

Ich denke also nicht, dass "Swatting" hierzulande überhaupt funktionieren würde.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. April 2017)

Gerade die Leute, die dann nach Videos fragen und solche wollen, die spornen doch erst solche Spinner an.


----------



## bundesgerd (13. April 2017)

Ein ganz trauriger Trend zeichnet sich hier ab, zum Glück sind die Täter schnell zu überführen.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (13. April 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich denke also nicht, dass "Swatting" hierzulande überhaupt funktionieren würde.



Ich hab auf Anhieb keine bessere Quelle gefunden, aber es kam jüngst sogar schon zu einer Verurteilung in Deutschland fürs Swatten (nennt man das so? ) Quelle: Deutsches Gericht verurteilt Swatting – Erster Täter wandert für Jahre in den Knast - Mein-MMO.de


----------



## Spassbremse (13. April 2017)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Ich hab auf Anhieb keine bessere Quelle gefunden, aber es kam jüngst sogar schon zu einer Verurteilung in Deutschland fürs Swatten (nennt man das so? ) Quelle: Deutsches Gericht verurteilt Swatting – Erster Täter wandert für Jahre in den Knast - Mein-MMO.de



Das ist nur zum Teil richtig.

Das einzige halbwegs "prominente" "Swatting"-Opfer ist bislang der erwähnte Streamer Rainer "Drachenlord" Winkler. Es war jedoch nicht die Polizei, sondern vielmehr die Feuerwehr, die auf einen Notruf reagiert hat. 

Ferner wurde der Verursacher auch nicht (ausschließlich) wegen "Swatting" verurteilt, sondern vielmehr wegen einer ganzen Liste an durchaus schweren Vergehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loosa (14. April 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ferner wurde der Verursacher auch nicht (ausschließlich) wegen "Swatting" verurteilt, sondern vielmehr wegen einer ganzen Liste an durchaus schweren Vergehen



Fast dreieinhalb Jahre finde ich ein angemessen hartes Urteil. Für das  Swatting 15 Monate und der Rest dann noch durch "Beifang". Sauber abserviert.

Swatting ist mehr als nur ein übler Scherz, aber dass 20 Jahre dafür drohen halte ich für vollkommen unverhältnismäßig. Typische "shock and awe" Mentalität (so wie der Einsatz selbst). Ob die US Justiz irgendwann mal merken wird, dass Abschreckung durch übertriebene Strafen nicht funktioniert? Schon heftig, dass die U.K. für sowas ihre eigenen Bürger ausliefert.


----------



## Schalkmund (14. April 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Du findest das witzig?


Ja, super witzig, die Meldung hat mir echt den Tag versüßt, ich kugel mich noch immer vor Lachen.


----------



## Batze (14. April 2017)

In was für einer kranken Welt wir doch leben. Schrecklich


----------



## Tori1 (14. April 2017)

Naja 20 jahre sind sich etwas viel dafür das niemand gestorben ist und die Tat nicht auf das Leben abzielte.
Denke 2 Jahre wären da schon saftig und abschreckend genug.

Nur weil er ein Idiot ist sollte man nicht gleich sein Leben komplett zerstören nur weil man ein abschrekendes Beispiel erzeugen will...


----------



## Elektrostuhl (14. April 2017)

Vielleicht ist Schalkmund auch nur ein jüngerer User, was natürlich keine Entschuldigung sein soll und sich unter Gummigeschossen irgendwelche Nerf-Projektile vorstellt. In seiner Fantasie stellt er sich das lustig vor und würde jetzt gerne die Szene anhand eines Videos bestätigt bekommen.

@Schalkmund Ein Video konnte ich nicht finden. Die Sache ist auch schon zwei Jahre her. Es gibt aber Bilder, die einen wirklich übel zugerichteten jungen Mann zeigen. Das sollte reichen, denke ich.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. April 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist Schalkmund auch nur ein jüngerer User, was natürlich keine Entschuldigung sein soll und sich unter Gummigeschossen irgendwelche Nerf-Projektile vorstellt. In seiner Fantasie stellt er sich das lustig vor und würde jetzt gerne die Szene anhand eines Videos bestätigt bekommen.



Deine Mutmaßung in allen Ehren, aber wenn Du auf sein Anmeldungsdatum einen Blick wirfst, stellst Du fest, dass er seit knapp 9 Jahren hier angemeldet ist. Und gesetzt den Fall, dass er sich nicht schon als Grundschüler hier angemeldet hat, sollte entsprechend altersgemäße Reife vorhanden sein...


----------



## USA911 (14. April 2017)

Was ein Hardgummigeschoß macht kann man sich gut vorstellen, wenn man sich Bilder von "Verletzungen" von Soft-Air Kugeln (unter 8 Joules max) oder von Paintball anschaut. Und dies sind "weich" Geschosse. Nun braucht man sich das ja nur bei Hardgummi vorstellen. 

Wer sich das nicht vorstellen kann, soll sich mal mit nem Gummihammer auf die Brustschlagen lassen, aber nicht vergessen, das der Hammer eine größere Fläche hat und damit die Kraft sich mehr verteilt als bei Hardgummigeschosse.


----------



## DeathMD (14. April 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ja, super witzig, die Meldung hat mir echt den Tag versüßt, ich kugel mich noch immer vor Lachen.



Ich bin gespannt ob du es dann auch noch so witzig findest, wenn die Geschosse auf dich zufliegen. Das sind keine Gummibälle... das sind Hartgummigeschosse aus einem Schrotgewehr und das kann - wie bereits erwähnt - durchaus tödlich enden. Ich meine... bei jemanden wir dir kann man bei einem Kopftreffer kaum noch was verschlimmern, hat der Hohlraum eben eine Frischluftzufuhr mehr, aber bei anderen Menschen ist das schon schwer fahrlässig.


----------



## Loosa (14. April 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> In was für einer kranken Welt wir doch leben. Schrecklich



Naja, die Welt halt. Sie war noch nie anders.
Aber, auch wenn es manchmal schwer vorzustellen ist, sie wird tatsächlich besser. Stück für Stück.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. April 2017)

wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, in Zeiten von Trump und Co 
leider


----------



## Schalkmund (14. April 2017)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt ob du es dann auch noch so witzig findest, wenn die Geschosse auf dich zufliegen.



Ach da mache ich mir keine Sorgen, bin ja kein Ami-Streamer. Hehehe


----------



## Elektrostuhl (15. April 2017)

Registriert 2008, tatsächlich.


----------



## Zybba (15. April 2017)

Immerhin scheinen recht viele von den Verursachern erwischt zu werden.


----------



## Tori1 (15. April 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Naja, die Welt halt. Sie war noch nie anders.
> Aber, auch wenn es manchmal schwer vorzustellen ist, sie wird tatsächlich besser. Stück für Stück.



Die Welt wird besser ? Wie heissen deine Pychopharmaka ? Ich brauch die unbedingt!


----------



## Bonkic (15. April 2017)

Tori1 schrieb:


> Die Welt wird besser ? Wie heissen deine Pychopharmaka ? Ich brauch die unbedingt!


statistisch betrachtet hat er wohl durchaus recht. kommt aber natürlich darauf an, was man unter "besser" überhaupt versteht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loosa (15. April 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> statistisch betrachtet hat er wohl durchaus recht. kommt aber natürlich darauf an, was man unter "besser" überhaupt versteht.



Das meinte ich, ja. Weniger Kriege, weniger Kriegstote, weniger Hungertote, Morde, Seuchen, Armut, ... als je zuvor.

Was nicht bedeutet, dass Menschen nicht immer noch grausam, egoistisch und dumm sein/handeln können und Ungerechtigkeit überall zu finden ist. Die Welt ist weit von perfekt, wird es vielleicht nie. Menschen sind halt auch nur Tiere. 
Aber der Fortschritt wird oft zu leichtfertig ignoriert, finde ich. Naja, vieles ist ja auch sehr subjektiv. Ich versuche halt die positiven Aspekte zu sehen.


----------



## Talisman79 (15. April 2017)

äh die welt war niemals anders?euer ernst?ich konnte in meiner jugend noch nachts auf die straße gehen,am see um die ecke zelten,oder einfach durch die stadt laufen.heute macht man drei kreuze wenn man heil nachhause kommt.krieg haben wir aktuell ebenfalls,,und die nächsten scharren schon mit den hufen(nordkorea-usa).die ganze welt wird von terroristen bedroht,aber es wird besser?es vergeht fast kein tag wo nich irgendwelche neuen schreckensmeldungen kommen,von verschwundenen vergewaltigeten,ermordeten frauen direkt vor unserer haustür mitten in D,aber es wird besser?der manschaftsbus vom BVB entging gerade erst einem bombenanschlag..und das mitten in deutschland.

wie heißt es so schön..traue nie einer statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast


----------



## LOX-TT (15. April 2017)

das mit Hungersnot, Seuchen etc. stimmt, das ist weniger bzw. gibt es halt Medizin für viele Sachen die früher unheilbar waren.

Bei Kriegen bin ich mir nicht so sicher, klar gibt es keinen großen Krieg (zum Glück) wie die 2 Weltkriege, aber viele kleinere, vor allem im nahen Osten.
Dazu kommen halt so Terrororganisationen wie der IS und machtgierige Staats-Oberhäupter wie Erdogan, Trump, Putin oder der Typ von Nord-Korea. Und die meisten der genannten haben noch dazu Atomwaffen, auf die sie zurückgreifen könnten


----------



## Orzhov (15. April 2017)

Vielleicht schadet es nicht wenn sich solche Täter mal mit Therapeuten unterhalten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. April 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Weniger Kriege


Wenn ich mir den nahen Osten und vor allem den afrikanischen Kontinent so ansehe, wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher. Dann noch die momentanen Spannungen zwischen USA und Russland...


> weniger Kriegstote


Siehe Syrien und allgemein Afrika. Konfliktherde wo man sich nur umschaut.


> weniger Hungertote


*hust* Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, aber... Afrika? 
Das Problem hat sich wenn nur in wenigen anderen Ländern etwas gebessert, aber 800 Mio. hungernde Menschen weltweit und Hunger als Hauptursache der meisten Todesfälle im Jahr... Da sehe ich keine wirkliche Besserung.   


> Morde


Wie genau will man da eine Senkung, geschweige denn auch nur eine gewisse Ziffer bestimmen?!


> Seuchen


Da würde ich sogar zustimmen.


> Armut


Also gerade dieses Problem ist mittlerweile nicht mehr ein alleiniges Problem der Schwellenlänger, auch in die reichen Nationen hat es sich eingeschlichen. Stichwert: Schere zwischen Arm und Reich.

Soll jetzt nicht als Kritik an deiner Aussage zu verstehen sein, aber wir als Bürger reicher Länger, als Nicht-Betroffene können natürlich immer leicht darüber reden...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (15. April 2017)

Einen Schlafenden mit Gummigeschossen beschießen? Andererseits: wer bleibt denn schlafen, wenn ein Einsatzkommando die Wohnung stürmt? Naja wie auch immer: vielleicht sollte man nicht auf jeden anonymen Tipp hin gleich die Kavallerie rufen...


----------



## LOX-TT (15. April 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Einen Schlafenden mit Gummigeschossen beschießen? Andererseits: wer bleibt denn schlafen, wenn ein Einsatzkommando die Wohnung stürmt?



Stürmen muss nicht laut sein, gerade wenn es ein Überraschungs-Moment sein soll, ist ein "Wir sind da, wer noch?" eher ... naja, kontrproduktiv


----------



## Promego (15. April 2017)

Wer sich nicht mit postfaktischen Meinugen begnügen möchte, folgt folgendem link:
https://ourworldindata.org/slides/war-and-violence/#/title-slide


----------



## Wut-Gamer (15. April 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Stürmen muss nicht laut sein, gerade wenn es ein Überraschungs-Moment sein soll, ist ein "Wir sind da, wer noch?" eher ... naja, kontrproduktiv



Die Polizisten müssen sich ja laut Schilderung zumindest mit der Familie unterhalten haben, und zumindest die dürfte nicht auf Heimlichkeit bedacht gewesen sein.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (15. April 2017)

Promego schrieb:


> Wer sich nicht mit postfaktischen Meinugen begnügen möchte, folgt folgendem link:
> https://ourworldindata.org/slides/war-and-violence/#/title-slide



Das ist ein wirklich guter Link. Die Tatsache war mir zwar bekannt, aber die Darstellung ist noch mal sehr anschaulich.

Was man angesichts der vielen Konflikte der Gegenwart leicht übersieht, ist dass die meisten auf sehr kleiner Flamme gekocht werden. Selbst der scheinbar so schreckliche Bürgerkrieg in Syrien ist im historischen Vergleich eigentlich nur Ringelpiez mit Anfassen. Noch im zweiten Weltkrieg wurden ganze Städte flächendeckend bombadiert, in früheren Jahrhunderten zogen die Armeen plündernd und brandschatzend von Dorf zu Dorf und in der Antike gehörte der Genozid zum guten Ton, da konnte man froh sein, wenn man nach der Eroberung der eigenen Stadt bloß in der Sklaverei gelandet ist...


----------



## MichaelG (15. April 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> LOL
> Wo gibt's das das Video dazu?



Das lustig zu finden ist einfach nur krank und irre, sorry. Aber das vervollständigt mein Bild von Dir immer mehr.


----------



## MrFob (15. April 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den nahen Osten und vor allem den afrikanischen Kontinent so ansehe, wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher. Dann noch die momentanen Spannungen zwischen USA und Russland...
> 
> Siehe Syrien und allgemein Afrika. Konfliktherde wo man sich nur umschaut.
> 
> ...



Im grossen und ganzen stimmt auch die Sache mit den weniger Kriegen, Kriegs- und Hungertoten (prozentual auf die Menschheitsbevölkerung gesehen natürlich). Der Unterschied heute im Vergleich zu prä-globaler Kommunikation ist halt, dass wir heute schneller und ausführlicher mitbekommen, was überall auf der Welt passiert. Hätte  man solche News schon, sagen wir mal im 19. Jahrhundert gehabt, hätte es nochmal übler ausgesehen.

Wie Loosa schon gesagt hat, heist das natürlich lange nicht, dass jetzt alles perfekt ist, aber besser? Vielleicht schon.
Unser Job ist es mMn aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit zu lernen, aber auch, die Erfolge fortzusetzen.


----------



## Schalkmund (16. April 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das lustig zu finden ist einfach nur krank und irre, sorry. Aber das vervollständigt mein Bild von Dir immer mehr.


Oh, Hobby-Psychologe bei der Arbeit, bitte Abstandhalten, dass geht wie immer in die Hose. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bevor hier noch mehr "Fachleute" einen Heulkrampf bekommen


----------



## MichaelG (16. April 2017)

Ja Troll gib Ruhe und iß Deinen Keks.

Wer sich mit dem Beitrag geoutet hat warst Du allein und nicht ich.

Dumm gelaufen.


----------



## Schalkmund (16. April 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ja Troll gib Ruhe und iß Deinen Keks.
> 
> Dumm gelaufen.



Sei nicht traurig, heißt ja nicht, dass du dumm bist. Nur weil du (und andere) auf ein offensichtliches Trolling hereingefallen bist, viele Leute können das nicht wirklich erkennen oder sie lieben es einfach zu sehr den Moralapostel zu spielen. Vielleicht auch Fälle für die Foren Hobby-Psychologen, wer weiß?


----------



## richteryo (16. April 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Sei nicht traurig, heißt ja nicht, dass du dumm bist. Nur weil du (und andere) auf ein offensichtliches Trolling hereingefallen bist, viele Leute können das nicht wirklich erkennen oder sie lieben es einfach zu sehr den Moralapostel zu spielen. Vielleicht auch Fälle für die Foren Hobby-Psychologen, wer weiß?



Und weils "Trolling" ist, ist es in Ordnung? Ich habe diesen Trend noch nie verstanden. Wer bewusst provozierend schreibt und es ausnutzt dass man in Foren auf Gestik, Mimik und Tonfall verzichten muss, der ist in meinen Augen kein Troll der lustig sein möchte, sondern nur ein riesiges Arschloch.


----------



## Schakar (16. April 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Sei nicht traurig, heißt ja nicht, dass du dumm bist. Nur weil du (und andere) auf ein offensichtliches Trolling hereingefallen bist, viele Leute können das nicht wirklich erkennen oder sie lieben es einfach zu sehr den Moralapostel zu spielen. Vielleicht auch Fälle für die Foren Hobby-Psychologen, wer weiß?


Was nen Schwachsinn.

Du hast Müll von dir gegeben und versuchst hier nu einen auf Erdogcan oder Trump zu machen. "Hab ich NIE NICH so gesagt oder gemeint. Ihr pösen pösen Typen versteht mich ja alle einfach nicht".

/Irony on
Aber hey, die Jungs, die da ne falsche Anzeige gemacht haben hat man ja auch NIE NICH erwischt gelle ... weil das Netz ja soooo Anonym ist !!!!111elf Du bist gaaaanz sicher hier, wenn du Sch...e von dir gibst ... Isch Schwör walla lan!!
/Irony off


----------



## Spassbremse (16. April 2017)

richteryo schrieb:


> [...] der ist in meinen Augen kein Troll der lustig sein möchte, sondern nur ein riesiges Arschloch.



Arschloch ist vielleicht zu hart, aber zumindest hat derjenige unter Beweis gestellt, dass er vollkommen unreif ist. Wäre das ein Mitarbeiter in einer halbwegs verantwortungsvollen Position, nun, man müsste zusehen, dass man den möglichst schnell los wird.


----------



## Fightingfurball (16. April 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Arschloch ist vielleicht zu hart, aber zumindest hat derjenige unter Beweis gestellt, dass er vollkommen unreif ist. Wäre das ein Mitarbeiter in einer halbwegs verantwortungsvollen Position, nun, man müsste zusehen, dass man den möglichst schnell los wird.


Schrödinger's Douchebag
Urban Dictionary: Schrodinger&apos;s Douchebag


----------



## Tori1 (16. April 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das meinte ich, ja. Weniger Kriege, weniger Kriegstote, weniger Hungertote, Morde, Seuchen, Armut, ... als je zuvor.
> 
> Was nicht bedeutet, dass Menschen nicht immer noch grausam, egoistisch und dumm sein/handeln können und Ungerechtigkeit überall zu finden ist. Die Welt ist weit von perfekt, wird es vielleicht nie. Menschen sind halt auch nur Tiere.
> Aber der Fortschritt wird oft zu leichtfertig ignoriert, finde ich. Naja, vieles ist ja auch sehr subjektiv. Ich versuche halt die positiven Aspekte zu sehen.



Naja der fehlende dritte Weltkrieg versaut mir da natürlich etwas die Statistik... Denke wir reden, sagen wir so in 20 Jahren nochmal drüber ?


----------



## golani79 (16. April 2017)

Typischer Fall halt für *Ignore* - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------

